# February Tournament.



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Here is the date for are catfish tournament. February 21 from 6am to 2pm.
At the hwy 90 bridge in Liberty. If anyone has any questions, just ask, pm me or go check out the Facebook page TRCA.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Ready and can't wait! Lots of fun!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I may join in on the fun this time.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Glad to hear it Ramrod, and we would be glad to have you to Wade.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok the tournament is still a go for saturday at 6am. The boat ramp is still pretty bad so please show up a little early so we can all get in on time. I won't be able to make it to this tournament. But the other guys will be happy to have whomever shows up! Good luck to ya'll and have fun!

Red


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Had a blast today even though our best three didn't come close to placing! Great day with a great bunch of sportsmen & ladies! Today's first lesson, don't forget your scales at home, we caught a bunch in the 14-17 inch range and is is sure hard to judge weight by hand! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Lesson #2 keep slicker suits in a dry place or they may be a little icky when you go to put them on!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Here are a few pictures. 
After launch. 








And at weight in. 

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks like fun wish we could have made it. We had the boat geared out and were ready to come and join yall. The wife either ate something bad Friday night or has the gut bug, hoping she's better today and we can feed the fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice turn out what was the winning weight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

21.2 over all for three fish and 13.9 for the big fish. Team Brock winning tournament and big fish again this month. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks ramrod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yep team Brock is the winner for the February tournament with a total weight of 21.2 lbs with a big fish of 13.9. Thanks to all who attended.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

*Darn weather man talked me out of it*

I was all geared up to fish with you guys and I let the weather man talk me out of it. The forecast said it was gonna be the end of the world. Oh well I guess in march I will have to put my big boy britches on and not be such a fair weather fisherman.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

fillet said:


> I was all geared up to fish with you guys and I let the weather man talk me out of it. The forecast said it was gonna be the end of the world. Oh well I guess in march I will have to put my big boy britches on and not be such a fair weather fisherman.


Yep!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

